

The 6 Percent: a weekly growth tool based on Paul Graham's essay - puja108
http://fr.anc.is/2012/09/26/the-6-pct/

======
gregcohn
nifty.

though it's basically a mathematical function, and i'd rather keep my data on
my own server.

is there a way to flip it around so I can call it as a function and run it
locally? is there a platform for such functions?

seems like an interesting idea....

~~~
puja108
The function of calculating growth is not something you would need to call
from this tool, as it should be easy to implement by yourself locally. I think
the visualization part is the one you would want. I used to develop analytics
for a startup and we would measure the whole range of freemium model of the
service, but I guess the CEO would also have liked a simple single graph
seeing overall growth (at least in terms of paying customers) at the end of a
week. If you need more, there's tons of nice visualization frameworks nowadays
helping you do all kinds of crazy stuff with your data.

